# SHENZHEN BY VECTROTALENZIS



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

I visited this city during July 2013 and visited almost all areas of Shenzhen and I want share my portfolio of 1400+ of photos. 

Shenzhen, you maybe have heard the story before, it celebrated its 33rd birthday as a city this year which makes this city the youngest large city in the world.

Shenzhen is is the most underrated city in the world in my opinion. Many people including Chinese think of it as a dull industrial city with nothing to do. I've also heard westerners think of it as a suburb to Hong Kong.
These statements can't be more false. Firstly Shenzhen certainly not a dull industrial city with nothing to do, I find Shenzhen more fun than Beijing for instance. Secondly, with it's population of more than 14 million people it doesn't function as a suburb or commuter town to Hong Kong at all. You hardly notice that Hong Kong is just across the border. Shenzhen is and functions as an independent city.

Being the first city to open up and reform the economy in China it got a head start over the other cities in China. The fact that it got a 10 year head start over Shanghai, Beijing, and Guangzhou shows today. Having visited all of the aforementioned cities Shenzhen clearly stands out as China's most developed and forward-looking city. In population Shenzhen currently stands as China's fourth largest city after Shanghai (23 mil), Beijing (20 mil), and Guangzhou (16 mil). Shenzhen's population lies around 14-15 million.

Did I mention that this city is clean? For Chinese standards this city is very clean, even siding it with international standards it's comparable to the better western cities. Much more cleaner than Shanghai, Beijing, and Guangzhou. The air is really good and had blue skies quite often during my visit. This is due to the fact that Shenzhen has entered the beginning stage of post-industrialization meaning that heavy polluting factories have been moved inland to cities such as Dongguan and now increasingly to large inland cities such as Chongqing, Chengdu, and Wuhan.

This city is a miracle, more impressive than the Asian tigers in my opinion.
It's got one of the highest GDP per capita in China if not the highest among the larger cities. 

Shenzhen is incredibly vibrant and lively both night and day and even at 02:00 at the night it's bunch of people on the streets at some areas. 

Since Shenzhen is a melting pot you'll get a huge diversity in the cuisine were you can find all that China has to offer. Increasingly foreign restaurants are establishing themselves too.

You will notice that this city is really green like a garden city. The whole city was and it still is planned as a garden city with greenery everywhere. Really pleasant.

During the 1980's the city's found Deng Xiaoping sent officials to Singapore for training as he thought Singapore was the ideal city for inspiration. It certainly shows today and everything feels like a fusion of Singapore and Hong Kong with mainland Chinese characteristics.

Shenzhen is super-diverse, you'll find areas that are so dense that make Hong Kong look sparsely populated and areas that are so green that make Singapore look like a gray city.

*For you people that criticize Shenzhen for being a Le corbusier-failure of urban planning. Don't say anything if you haven't visited the city in beforehand.* Sure, it may look car-centric and pedestrian hostile on areal photos and such. THE FEELING IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT ON STREET-LEVEL. In Shenzhen, as a pedestrian you don't notice or find the cars affecting the convenience of walking around.
Shenzhen has combined density with greenery and that my friend is a winning combination. You got the both the livability of a suburb and the convenience of a city. The city also has a well-functioning metro-system which is also the cleanest of all the 8-10 so mega-cities in China.

*All in all, enjoy!* :cucumber:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*The train approaching Shenzhen. What you see here is mainly some suburbs.*


IMG_7754 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7756 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7757 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7758 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7759 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7760 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7764 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7765 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7766 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7767 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7768 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7769 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7770 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7771 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7772 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7773 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*From my hotel room in the central Luohu district.*


IMG_7778 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7779 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7787 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7788 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7789 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7790 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7792 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7793 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*奶黄包 - Nai Huang Bao - Custard steamed bun - bought in a Seven Eleven convenience store - warm and sweet and delicious - my favourite steamed bun actually*


IMG_7800 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7801 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7794 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7795 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7802 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7803 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7804 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7805 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7806 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7807 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7809 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*A street-food snack, it's like a large fried dumpling with meat and vegetables, tasty*


IMG_7821 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7822 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7810 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7813 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7815 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7816 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7817 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7819 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7820 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Took the metro to an area called Dongmen.


IMG_7823 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7826 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

An underground mall at Dongmen.


IMG_7831 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

They are making fast-food version of Peking duck.*


IMG_7832 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7833 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Dongmen - Shenzhen's oldtown. Before 1980 there were a small village here that village eventually became the first center of Shenzhen. The buildings may be new but this is Shenzhen's historical center and old street.

For long it has been Shenzhen's number one shopping area , it function as one of Shenzhen's main important centres of convergence resulting in one of the vibrant areas.

Note, that McDonald's over there is the first Mcdonald's to ever open in mainland China, it opened on October 8, 1990.

Then










Today*


IMG_7834 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Shenzhen's second (Shun Hing Square) and tallest (Kingkey 100) building seen in the background.*


IMG_7836 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7843 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7844 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7852 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7853 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7854 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7860 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7861 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7862 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7863 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*串 - Chuan - roasted meat on skewers - these are beef that I bought, but lamb, chicken, and squid are also common - really tasty and extremely popular in every part of China.*


IMG_7865 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7867 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7868 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Fast-street-food - really good.*


IMG_7846 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7847 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7848 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7849 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7869 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7870 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7871 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7872 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7874 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7875 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7876 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*next page* epper:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

:carrot:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7879 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7896 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7897 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7902 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7903 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7904 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7906 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7907 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*These were sweet banana flavour - quite nice.


IMG_7908 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

Some meatball in a thin dough wrap with sweet chili sauce - also nice.*


IMG_7910 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Still the same area - Dongmen - but at night*


IMG_7911 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7914 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7917 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7918 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7919 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7925 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7937 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7938 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Buji - Now we come to a totally new area some 6 km north of where we just were at Dongmen. This are is very vibrant and lively, especially at night as everybody "comes out of their caves" due to the temperature being too hot during the day. This area is good for cheap and good restaurants and street-food as well as the spontaneous massage session.*


IMG_7945 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7939 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7946 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7947 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7948 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7954 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7960 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7962 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7963 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7964 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7965 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7966 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Still in Buji*


IMG_7967 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr










IMG_7968 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7970 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7972 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7975 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7976 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_7978 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7979 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7982 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7983 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7985 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7986 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7987 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7994 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_7995 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great collection of images. Thank you.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Next day. This day I decided to walk around the older areas of Shenzhen.

These first photos are taken in the area near my hotel.*


IMG_8000 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8015 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8017 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8019 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8021 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8022 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8024 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8025 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8026 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8028 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8029 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8030 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8031 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Shun Hing Square, 384 meters tall, was the tallest building in Shenzhen from 1996 to 2011 when Kingkey100 overtook it with its 442 meters.

Shun Hing Square the tallest building in China from its completion in 1996 until CITIC Plaza in Guangzhou was completed in 1997. It was also the first skyscraper in mainland China to be one of the ten tallest in the world. The building was built at the fast pace of four floors in nine days.


IMG_8032 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8033 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

Kingkey100*


IMG_8035 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8037 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8038 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8040 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8041 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8043 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*A car from the neighbouring Hong Kong with mainland Chinese licence plates. Hong Kong and Macau have their own administrations on licence plates. Vehicles from Hong Kong and Macau are required to apply for licence plates to enter mainland China. In Shenzhen and to a lesser extent Guangzhou its very common to see Hong Kong cars driving around. Many Hong Kongers choose to live in Shenzhen and commute to Hong Kong for work due to the fact that Hong Kong real estate being way to unaffordable. I have a Hong Kong friend that lives in Shenzhen that said to me that for the money to buy a cage home in Hong Kong's outskirts he can afford a luxury 4-5 compund near the seaside in Hong Kong. It's very conveniant for Hong Kongers to commute between the two cities since they avoid the border control, there's an agreement that Hong Kong citizens can travel without going through the border control.


IMG_8045 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

Shenzhen Stock Exchange that opened in July 3 1991 is one of the People's Republic of China's three stock exchanges, alongside the Shanghai Stock Exchange and Hong Kong Stock Exchange.*


IMG_8046 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8047 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8048 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8050 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8051 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8052 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8056 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*buffer*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*KK Mall, adjacent to the supertall KK 100 is one of the newest and best malls in Shenzhen.*


IMG_8058 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8064 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8065 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8070 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*next page*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

epper:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*derp*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*$Bling-bling$


IMG_8421 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

Looking east


IMG_8420 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

West again*


IMG_8422 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8423 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Walked up into one of the streets*


IMG_8425 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8426 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8428 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8429 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8430 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8431 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8432 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8433 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8437 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8442 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8442 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8443 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8444 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*Pimped old Toyota Crown*


IMG_8446 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8448 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8450 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8451 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8452 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8453 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8454 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8455 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8456 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8457 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8458 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8459 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8460 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8461 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8462 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*Looking north with the surrounding mountains in the background*


IMG_8463 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8465 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8466 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8469 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8470 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8471 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*In eastern Shenzhen now*


IMG_8474 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8475 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8476 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8477 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The narrower roads and ones with trees look good. The wide ones look like ovens much of the year.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8479 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*It's 3 km from Kinkey 100, Shenzhen is really BIG!*


IMG_8480 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8481 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8482 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8483 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8484 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8485 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8486 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8487 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*They had just demolished a slummy area with really old buildings, so right now they're construction something better on the empty area.*


IMG_8488 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr



IMG_8489 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8490 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Shennan avenue looking west*


IMG_8492 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8493 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8496 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8497 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8498 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8500 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8501 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Looking east*


IMG_8494 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8503 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)

IN my opinion, shenzhen is the most beautiful city in the world.
But no one know that, plese show some futian and nanshan photos, thanks!


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

williamhou2005 said:


> Some nice shoots of Luohu district's vibrant street life, the "old town" part of Shenzhen. Great place for street food.
> 
> However Shenzhen citizens / permanent residents (there are only 2.6 million of them to date) normally do not go to this area unless necessary, as you can see the area is full of young migrant workers and tourists. It is probably the cheapest shopping area in Shenzhen, and is well known for pickpockets, would not recommend first time visitors to go there.


Wow, that is not much. I really worry about the next financial crisis. When there is not much work anymore all these people who doesn't live in Shenzhen permanently could go, in fact the construction industry colapse because there is no need of residenses and offices anymore, that would mean that more workes leave the city. I mean, if there aren't so much people who live there permanently there also aren't many permanent jobs, right?
Nice thread BTW.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow, that is not much. I really worry about the next financial crisis. When there is not much work anymore all these people who doesn't live in Shenzhen permanently could go, in fact the construction industry colapse because there is no need of residenses and offices anymore, that would mean that more workes leave the city. I mean, if there aren't so much people who live there permanently there also aren't many permanent jobs, right?
> Nice thread BTW.


For example, out of Shanghai's 23 million only 9 million have permanent residence. 
In China it's hard to get permanent residence in a city. There are people who have lived in Shenzhen since they were a kid and have house, family, car, everything in Shenzhen, but no permanent residence. 
So when counting the population of cities in China permanent residence shouldn't be important.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Took the metro to the southwestern part of the city near the ocean. This area os called Nanshan is one known for it's beautiful setting and luxury apartments.

This area is 15 km from Futian CBD and 20 km from the Kingkey 100 skyscraper. Really far in other words but Shenzhen is HUUUGE.*


IMG_8505 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8507 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8513 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Expensive apartments, this area can ben considered Shenzhen's upper-middle class to upper class area*


IMG_8515 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8516 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8517 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8518 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*This area is newly constructed and not finished yet. However after years of learning from other areas this area is very well planned. Very liveable but not too suburban. A want to live here.*


IMG_8519 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8520 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8522 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8524 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8525 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*World-class. Top notch.*


IMG_8526 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8529 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8530 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8531 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8538 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8540 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8542 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8543 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8544 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8545 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8546 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8547 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8548 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8549 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8553 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8554 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8555 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8556 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Nice homes, good architecture.*


IMG_8564 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8565 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8567 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8568 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Still empty, but that wont stay for as it will soon be occupied when it's fully completed.*


IMG_8569 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8570 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8573 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*The southern part of Nanshan is called Shekou and it's one of Shenzhen's most expensive areas to live in.*[/B]


IMG_8574 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8575 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8576 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8577 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8578 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8579 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8592 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8596 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*This is the very southern tip of Shekou looking south towards Hong Kong.
That bridge is called Shenzhen Bay Bridge and the road is called Hong Kong–Shenzhen Western Corridor. It was constructed in 2007.*


IMG_8583 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8584 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8585 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8586 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hong Kong on the other side, the landscape looks quite ancient and untouched. Reminds me of 1970s photos of Hong Kong.*


IMG_8589 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8590 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8591 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*This bridge is very beautiful*


IMG_8630 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8633 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*BUFFER*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Still in the Nanshan area.

My favourite street light is LED. LED street lights are still quite rare in China. Most street lights in China are still the orange sodium-vapor lamp. I hate that type of street-light since the orangish colour is very dark and gives a "tired look". It's hard to see things and you just don't want spend so much time outside during the night. LED in comparison looks very modern and high-tech. The colour is natural. Moreover it's very clear and HD. It gives an "21st century look". I can see everything and it doesn't hinder me be outside during night. *


IMG_8664 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8665 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8666 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*This luxury compound neighborhood has this BBQ-street food at the corner of this intersection. Very nice and conveniant.*


IMG_8672 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8670 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8671 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8673 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8675 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

:banana:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice! Keep it up


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for this thread Vectro. 
I really love those food photos. All of a sudden I got hungry. 

Please carry on. I really love 're-visiting' SZ once again after my July visit. It is such a fascinating place. Few if any cities are as interesting to me. It's a bit like a real=-life textbook on how to build a city with live examples of the process which you can watch in person. It is such a great feeling. I'll be coming back to SZ next year but I'm already getting impatient. 

I'll post some questions and comments a bit later.


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)

Pansori said:


> Thanks for this thread Vectro.
> I really love those food photos. All of a sudden I got hungry.
> 
> Please carry on. I really love 're-visiting' SZ once again after my July visit. It is such a fascinating place. Few if any cities are as interesting to me. It's a bit like a real=-life textbook on how to build a city with live examples of the process which you can watch in person. It is such a great feeling. I'll be coming back to SZ next year but I'm already getting impatient.
> ...


 
most of people dont understand what is shenzhen, why shenzhen is so different, when u coming to shenzhen, u will find a d new world, it is not look like china cities and western cities, it is so amazing and only. I love shenzhen, I am proud of shenzhen, it is the best gift from china to the world.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you speak Chinese now?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hong Kong mountains in the background.


IMG_8823 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

The western part of Shenzhen. A smaller CBD called Chegongmiao over there with cluster of skyscrapers. 


IMG_8824 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8826 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

Still looking west, look how enormous Shenzhen is.*


IMG_8827 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8828 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8829 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*Looking east again*


IMG_8830 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8831 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8832 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8833 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8834 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8835 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8859 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8896 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8899 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8900 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Walking down the hill*


IMG_8908 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8911 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8912 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8915 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8922 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8923 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8925 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8938 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8943 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*I am not sure what this is, may it be a dating market?*


IMG_8939 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*The park's southern gate and this is the CBD's northern part*


IMG_8949 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8950 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8951 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8952 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8953 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8954 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8955 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8956 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8958 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8959 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8957 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8962 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8963 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8964 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8965 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8966 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8967 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8969 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8970 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8971 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8972 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8973 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8974 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8977 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8978 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8979 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8980 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8981 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8982 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8985 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8986 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8987 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8988 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8989 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8990 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8992 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8993 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8994 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8995 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8996 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_8997 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8998 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_8999 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*BUFFER TIME*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9001 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9002 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9004 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9005 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*NEXT PAGE*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9006 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9011 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9012 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9013 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9014 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9016 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9018 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9019 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9020 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9021 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9022 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chinese 7-Eleven during lunch-time.*


IMG_9024 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9025 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Inside the mall - a big record store.*


IMG_9028 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9026 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9030 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9031 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9032 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Moving from Futian CBD to Huaqiangbei which is one of Shenzhen's main shopping areas. It's located in the old part of Shenzhen. It specializes in commercial electronics, consumer electronics and women's clothing. The latter range from top Hong Kong and international designer label shops to locally produced good quality clothing, shoes and bags. Fake goods are largely absent from this area, unlike the other major shopping area of Dongmen. 

All in all Huaqiangbei is most famous for being Shenzhen's electronics area, "the place to go" if you want to buy electronics in other words. The prices are quite cheap too. There are also many repairing shops where they can fix your mobile, computer, etc.*


IMG_9033 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9034 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9035 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9038 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Right now they are constructing a metro line so that's why there is a construction where it's used to be a road.*


IMG_9039 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9040 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9041 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9042 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9044 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9045 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9046 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9048 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Grabbing something to eat. This is Chinese pancake with saucage.*


IMG_9047 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9052 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9049 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9050 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9051 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9053 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9054 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9062 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9063 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9065 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9066 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

*Shennan Avenue - looking west


IMG_9067 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9068 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9069 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9070 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9071 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9072 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Shennan Avenue - looking east*


IMG_9073 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9074 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9075 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9076 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9077 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Look, Shenzhen is quite pedestrian friendly.*


IMG_9078 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9079 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9080 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9081 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9083 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9084 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9085 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9086 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Returning to Huaqiangbei again - looking north*


IMG_9087 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9088 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9089 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9090 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9091 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9092 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9093 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9094 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Some backstreets*


IMG_9095 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9096 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9097 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9098 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


IMG_9099 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

:banana::cheers:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Why is nobody interested in Shenzhen?


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

we are too busy enjoying the fotos


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

city's ok, I guess


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

On a more serious note, thanks for the big effort and contribution in posting your pics. I'm gonna have to get stoned and go through the whole thread , you do a very good job of showing street life, and Shenzhen looks more bustling than most other Chinese cities, people everywhere, not just at hot spots.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

lol ahah good job ! Love your photos


----------



## Eorthisio (Jan 16, 2014)

The OP is right, Shenzhen is also my favorite city in China, far ahead of (too big) Shanghai, (too grey) Beijing and (too dirty) Guangzhou. And that is why I am moving there next June to teach ESL.

Shenzhen offers almost everything you can need of as a foreigner in China, and the rare things you can't get in Shenzhen are for sure available half an hour away by bus in Hongkong.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Shenzhen


----------



## marty_2k (Sep 23, 2012)

These are great photos. It's really interesting to see local people going about their daily lives in their neighbourhoods. Just looking at skylines can be a bit boring.


----------



## 519992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Shenzen seems to have a young population.


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> *Dinner that evening, one of my favourite Chinese dishes Dongpo rou.*
> 
> **
> *IMG_9156 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr*


 .
*yummy, that looks good.*
*congratulations *VECTROTALENZIS*.** very good photographs*


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)

it is the best city in the world, it is my favourite. everyone should come to see it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any new updates, VECTROTALENZIS?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Any new updates, VECTROTALENZIS?


Yes, right now. Exactly one year after your comment.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Moving on with the next day, this is in the Futian CBD visiting the Shenzhen Museum which is located at the Shenzhen Civic Center. 

IMG_9160 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9161 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9162 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9163 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9164 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9165 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9166 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9168 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9169 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9170 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9172 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9173 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9174 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9218 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Taking the metro, the Huanzhong Line, somewhere Tanglang Station and Changpingli Station near the Shenzhen North Station. These mountains just north of the inner city.

IMG_9230 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

I love this type of settings.

IMG_9231 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9232 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9233 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What a great thread! Thank you, Vectro.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9235 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9236 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9238 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Shenzhen North Station metro station

IMG_9240 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Arriving at Buji located in the Longgang District in northeastern Shenzhen. Buji literally means "Cloth Lucky" in Chinese. It was historically located outside of the Special Economic Zone and the inner city of Shenzhen. Before people and cars needed to pass a checkpoint to enter the Special Economic Zone. So that's why this area is very chaotic, dense, and "free market" compared to the traditional inner city areas, almost no urban planning and lots of "handshake buildings". 

Location of Buji in relation to the rest of Shenzhen.










IMG_9243 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9244 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9246 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9247 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9248 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9249 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9251 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9252 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9253 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9255 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9256 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9257 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9258 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9259 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9260 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9261 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9262 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9263 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9265 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9266 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9267 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9268 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9270 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9271 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9272 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9276 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9277 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9278 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9279 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Still in Buji

IMG_9280 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9281 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9284 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9285 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9286 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9288 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9290 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9291 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9297 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9298 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Views facing north from the Shenzhen East Railway Station which is also located in Buji.

IMG_9300 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9301 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9302 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9303 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking south

IMG_9315 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9316 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9317 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

At the station

IMG_9308 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Buji metro station on the Longgang Line

IMG_9318 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9319 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9323 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9321 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9320 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9322 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9325 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9326 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Travelling two stops north from Buji to Dafen

IMG_9328 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9329 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking south

IMG_9331 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9332 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9333 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9334 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9335 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9336 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice walking paths

IMG_9337 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9338 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9339 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9340 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9341 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9342 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ 
very interesting, different view of the city


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9373 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

This Dafen Oil Painting Village. In the early 1990s a group of about twenty artists under the leadership of the painter and businessman Huang Jiang took up residence in this town. They specialised in the making of large numbers of replicas of oil paintings by masters such as Van Gogh, Dalí, da Vinci, Rembrandt or Warhol. These replicas were sold in many countries for relatively low prices. The endeavor was quite successful and the demand for replicas increased. In order to fulfill the demand more and more artists took up residence and started to make a living, the estimate being in the thousands.

Many of the artists are trained at art academies in the required techniques and produce dozens of replicas daily.
The official policy states that these replicas are of paintings of artists who have died more than seventy years ago and consequently out of copyright. An obvious exception to this would be Andy Warhol who died in 1987, and Dalí, who died in 1989.

The only requirement is that it is made clear that these paintings are replicas. Currently, the village sells both originals and replicas. It is possible to commission paintings for low prices. The village is a gated development, recognizable by the large sculpture of a hand holding a paintbrush outside its gates.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9344 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9346 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9345 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9347 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9348 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9349 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9350 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9351 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9352 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9353 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9355 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9356 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9357 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Xi Jinping and Deng Xiaoping

IMG_9359 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9360 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9362 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9363 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9364 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9365 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9366 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9367 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9369 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9370 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr

IMG_9371 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

IMG_9372 by VECTROTALENZIS, on Flickr


----------

